# Anyone who has had a defogram...



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have one of these scheduled for 2 weeks from now. I am quite certain I have a rectocele (by the way I told my dr. that's what I thought after doing the research myself online). I cannot have a BM unless a push through the vagina to help it out. Take 6 fiber capsules and 2 stool softeners a day. My question is how mortifying is it to have to go the bathroom in front of the radiologist? I can't even imagine. Although I have reached the point where I'm beginning not to care. I am so uncomfortable and sick that I want this fixed!!! Also, my GI didn't mention any "prep." Is there any of that prep stuff to do at home? He didn't even say anything about not eating breakfast that day. Also how bad is the drink? I'm afraid I won't be able to get it down because my head will be telling me it's gross!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Laur I haven't had one.. but I did a search of this forum for Defogram and came up with this thread.The second to last post on this thread written by User: "JustMe?" explains her experience with the this test.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...08152#276108152There is also some good info about it here:http://www.constipated.com/Chapters/1_intro.html?[/URL]Hope this helps and that you feel better soon.Keep focusing on the science of all of this and how it may indeed get you on the path to feeling back to yourself. Don't forget.. the people doing these tests... do them all the time.. it isn't a big deal to them. Yet I'm sure most of them are highly aware of the patient's feelings and fears.About the prep, if there is one.. call your Doc back and ask that question and any other questions you may have about the test. Sometimes answering your questions b/4 hand can allay some of the trepidation.All the bestBQ


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you for that info. The article was very informative. Sometimes I try NOT to read up on this stuff because it gives me anxiety. But this article was helpful. Thanks!


----------

